# Think you can Sex red belly piranha???



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...8&mode=show&st=

Good luck.......


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

when do we find out which is which?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> when do we find out which is which?


I think we find out april 2nd.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

im a male, what are you?








mas, are those your fishy? they are quite nice dude







voted and based on observations made and prior research based upon said features of said fish in unsaid tank i would have to not say what i voted for


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah Rb 32 is right I am going to give it a week to build up some votes.



joey said:


> im a male, what are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah anyone that wants to vote and also pm me their choices I will tell you how many you got right.

Id rather keep it out of the thread, just because I would rather see votes based on your personal experience breeding reds, or what you have read on the forum is the way to guess the sex of these guys.

yeah those are my reds, they breed 2 years in a row for the previous owner, just once in the spring. They breed for me from april last year up to about january this year weekly.These fish are about 4-6 years old.


----------



## BIG_BOY (Mar 9, 2006)

whne can we find out


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

sunday.. april 2nd?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

double post..


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2006)

I would think just as all species of fish or in nature like Darwin's theory, the males are brighter and have more bolder colors to attract the females. One and three stand out more making me feel these are males while the other tow are dull in color. Reminds me of sunfish.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

The results are posted, along wth the answers


----------

